# Beginner Questions



## Krawii (Jan 24, 2010)

So I looked around and didn't specifically notice a forum for this, but i have a bunch of beginners questions and didn't know where to start.

So my girlfriend and I are looking to get started in the sport, but are not sure where to start.

We have both shot before when we were younger. Nothing too fancy or anything but we enjoyed it.

We are looking to buy bows under $100 each and i would be curious where to look or start and what kinds. Recurve? i really have no idea where to start.

Is there any good guides out there?

Anyways thanks for your time and your help.


----------



## Artemiz (Jan 13, 2010)

What kind of archery? Traditional? Compound? Target? Hunting? 3D?

There are a lot of resources out there to read.

Here's a link from Hunter's Friend about compound bow selection.
http://www.huntersfriend.com/bowselection.htm

Saluki has some really good information here for download.
http://www.salukibow.com/27.html


Google around and get an idea about initial costs and what you're looking for. Try to find a local archery club (Universities, pro shops, organizations,etc.)

Good luck!


----------

